# Reparando antiguo ventilador Rosario



## ranixon (Ago 14, 2022)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando revivir un ventilador antiguo, como ven en la foto. El mismo anda lento intente reemplazarle el capacitor, pero no es el unico problema que tiene. Resulto que también el selector estaba en pesimo estado, al desarmarlo y volver a enchufarlo a corriente literalmente se quemó como pueden ver en la foto. Así que basicamente hay que reemplazarlo todo. Intente hacerlo con un selector de un ventilador de techo pero no funciono, no tiene una bobina, ¿Podría ser por eso? Subo fotos de todo, si quieren algo más lo puedo subir. Tengo alguna experiencia con electricidad y electrónica, pero jamás intenté reparar un ventilador.



El ventilador en cuestion


Vista general de los componentes internos. A la izquierda el capacitor, al centro el selector y a la derecha la bobina.


El capacitor original, aparentemente de 1 uF


Bobina


Selector original, se puede ver lo que se quemó.


El selector que compre en reemplazo junto al capacitor de 1uF nuevo.


----------



## analogico (Ago 14, 2022)

Ya lubricaste los bujes ?


----------



## ranixon (Ago 14, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Ya lubricaste los bujes ?



Nop, pero el selector lo tengo que cambiar, literalmente se quemó con chispeo, humito y todo.
Donde puedo ver para lubricarlos y con que aceite ? Si recomendás algún video mejor, no quiero ver cualquiera y mandarme una* [Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse en un Foro Técnico]*.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 14, 2022)

ranixon dijo:


> Nop, pero el selector lo tengo que cambiar, literalmente se quemo con chispeo, humito y todo.
> Donde puedo ver para lubricarlos y con que aceite? Si recomendás algun video mejor, no quiero ver cualquiera y mandarme una cagada.


¿ El selector nuevo o el viejo se quemó ?
Lo mas importante que debíamos ver es el motor, sin embargo solo lo vimos desde lejos. Puede que el motor ya esté quemado, es lo único que importa.  🥴
El motor tiene que girar con el dedo, solo y sin esfuerzo desconectado de la red eléctrica.


----------



## ranixon (Ago 15, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ El selector nuevo o el viejo se quemó ?


Se quemó el selector viejo, por eso compré uno nuevo.


unmonje dijo:


> Lo mas importante que debíamos ver es el motor, sin embargo solo lo vimos desde lejos. Puede que el motor ya esté quemado, es lo único que importa.  🥴
> El motor tiene que girar con el dedo, solo y sin esfuerzo desconectado de la red eléctrica.


Bueno, hice un video, ¿Que opinas? No hago mucho esfuerzo para moverlo, pero tampoco gira mucho. Tendría que lubricarlo como dijo @analogico


----------



## unmonje (Ago 15, 2022)

ranixon dijo:


> Se quemó el selector viejo, por eso compré uno nuevo.
> 
> Bueno, hice un video, ¿Que opinas? No hago mucho esfuerzo para moverlo, pero tampoco gira mucho. Tendría que lubricarlo como dijo @analogico


Esta bien como gira , eso quiere decir que gira libre, sea que lo lubriques o no.

Ahora, lo que debes hacer es, conectarlo directamente a 220VCA,  para ver si funciona al máximo de velocidad.
EL motor suele tener 3 cables según imagen  👇  En uno va ese capacitor que compraste conectado como en la figura.
Si logra el ventilador funcionar a plena potencia , entonces solo resta agregarle el regulador que comprastes y listo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 15, 2022)

ranixon dijo:


> Se quemó el selector viejo, por eso compré uno nuevo.
> 
> Bueno, hice un video, ¿Que opinas? No hago mucho esfuerzo para moverlo, pero tampoco gira mucho. Tendría que lubricarlo como dijo @analogico



Clavado los buje


----------



## capitanp (Ago 15, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Ya lubricaste los bujes ?









si ese eje se frena...


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 15, 2022)

Se puede adquirir uno en una casa de reparación de ventiladores, yo compre este para un ventilador de tres velocidades de botonera sin la botonera, basto con conectarlo en condiciones, luego lo adapte a la carcasa y quedo al pelo.

Aunque claro, 1º probé de ver si el ventilador funcionaba con una conexión directa, al ve que si, lo adquirí.
Me pareció más adecuado en lugar de usar uno de techo.


----------



## analogico (Ago 15, 2022)

Aceite de motor, por el video parece bién, pero los bujes pueden estar gastados y eso provoca el giro lento.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 15, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Aceite de motor, por el video parece bién, pero los bujes pueden estar gastados y eso provoca el giro lento.



Mas que lento, ruidoso sobre todo.


----------



## analogico (Ago 15, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Mas que lento, ruidoso sobre todo.



Si el buje está muy gastado el rotor se va a un lado y gira lento , o se pone a vibrar.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 15, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Mas que lento, ruidoso sobre todo.


Umm, con razón, eso pasa con algunos coolers, por mucho lubricante que se use, hacen ruido igual, a veces se da que tras un rato andando, dejan de hacerlo. Justamente en una fuente que tenía buenos valores le hice el cambio de cooler dado el ruido.

Aunque bueno, se puede cambiar el buje y volver a lubricar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 15, 2022)

Debería girar solo varios segundos cuando se le impulsa,  en el vídeo se para enseguida.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 15, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Debería girar solo varios segundos cuando se le impulsa,  en el vídeo se para enseguida.


Al autor del video, se le veía poca idea o gana de hacerlo girar bien, ni siquiera se tomó la molestia de quitarle la protección para impulsarlo bien   🥴


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 15, 2022)

Pero eso es porque tenía detrás la "voz" esa que todos (los que estamos en este mundillo) oímos diciendo... "¿esto qué es,  qué hace aquí, por qué lo tienes todo lleno de trastos..?.. Pa ná que haces lo tienes todo liado.." 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ranixon (Ago 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 286589
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286590
> 
> ...


Esta misma,  no?



analogico dijo:


> aceite de motor
> 
> por el video parece bien,
> pero los bujes pueden estar gastados y eso provoca el giro lento


De motor de auto? Cualquiera sirve? Si llegase a tener un problema con el buje, estando gastados como decís, ¿Queda sin reparación?



unmonje dijo:


> Al autor del video, se le veía poca idea o gana de hacerlo girar bien, ni siquiera se tomó la molestia de quitarle la protección para impulsarlo bien   🥴


Bueno, no te lo voy a negar jajaja. Como dijeron que le de con un dedo sin mucha fuerza, lo hice asi.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 16, 2022)

ranixon dijo:


> Si llegase a tener un problema con el buje, estando gastados como decís, ¿Queda sin reparación?


Se puede cambiar el buje o adaptar rodamientos (o rulemanes o boleros o como los llamen en su zona).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 16, 2022)

*Off-Topic*


ranixon dijo:


> Bueno, no te lo voy a negar jajaja. Como dijeron que le de con un dedo sin mucha fuerza, lo hice asi.



Toma te tapo la boca para que vayas y vuelvas  🤣


----------



## analogico (Ago 16, 2022)

ranixon dijo:


> Esta misma,  no?
> 
> 
> De motor de auto? Cualquiera sirve? Si llegase a tener un problema con el buje, estando gastados como decís, ¿Queda sin reparación?



De motor de auto, solo se necesita un poquito, si el buje que está gastado se cambia.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 16, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> *Off-Topic*
> 
> 
> Toma te tapo la boca para que vayas y vuelvas  🤣


Con un dedo, Tiene que *girar , Sin esfuerzo para el motor, *¿ todo hay que decirles ?  
Van a desaparecer como especie, por las pocas ganas y actitud que le ponen a las cosas.


----------



## ranixon (Ago 27, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Esta bien como gira , eso quiere decir que gira libre, sea que lo lubriques o no.
> 
> Ahora, lo que debes hacer es, conectarlo directamente a 220VCA,  para ver si funciona al máximo de velocidad.
> EL motor suele tener 3 cables según imagen  👇  En uno va ese capacitor que compraste conectado como en la figura.
> ...



No termino de entender esto. Del motor yo recibo tres cables, como se ve en la foto, tambien tengo una bobina por separada, ¿Esa sería la bobina de arranque?



ranixon dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 286576Ver el archivo adjunto 286577
> Bobina



Cables que vienen del ventilador. De derecha a izquierda rojo, negro y blanco.



Y despues la imagen de abajo sería como quedaría conectado con el selector ¿No?





analogico dijo:


> Aceite de motor, por el video parece bién, pero los bujes pueden estar gastados y eso provoca el giro lento.



Estuve tratando de desarmar el ventilador para llegar al motor, logré sacar todo, pero llegué hasta acá y quedé con la duda ¿Va a presión o enroscado? ¿Alguna idea de como sacarlo?


Dorso del ventilador


Frente del ventilador


Lateral


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 27, 2022)

ranixon dijo:


> Y despues la imagen de abajo sería como quedaría conectado con el selector ¿No?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 287251
> 
> Estuve tratando de desarmar el ventilador para llegar al motor, logré sacar todo, pero llegué hasta acá y quedé con la duda ¿Va a presión o enroscado? ¿Alguna idea de como sacarlo?



Ese motor no tiene regulador. ese motor no es de ahí (los motores con regulador por llave rotativa tiene 4 o 5 cables que le salen


----------



## unmonje (Ago 27, 2022)

ranixon dijo:


> No termino de entender esto. Del motor yo recibo tres cables, como se ve en la foto, tambien tengo una bobina por separada, ¿Esa sería la bobina de arranque?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es correcto , asi se conecta todo. 👇


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2022)

Falta el detonador  !


----------



## analogico (Ago 27, 2022)

los motores están armados a presión sujeto por unos tornillos largos

antes de abrirlo  hay que marcarlos por el lado, eso es para volverlos a armar  bien

los bujes con aceite y los engranes van con grasa,

y nunca golpees el eje con algo metálico


----------



## ranixon (Ago 28, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> los motores están armados a presión sujeto por unos tornillos largos
> 
> antes de abrirlo  hay que marcarlos por el lado, eso es para volverlos a armar  bien


Los tornillos largos se lo saqué, eran 4 en total, pero el resto quedo tal y como en la foto, hice un poco de fuerza, no demasiado, pero no se abrió. ¿Decís que le aplique mucha más fuerza hacia afuera o que busque algo con lo que hacer fuerza?


----------



## analogico (Ago 28, 2022)

con un destornillador de paleta


----------



## juan47 (Ago 28, 2022)

https://www.amazon.es/45050703-Doble-Armadura-Cojinetes-Tirador/dp/B00TT7JO4I/ref=asc_df_B00TT7JO4I/?tag=googshopes-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=420378773038&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5006317882491416272&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1005424&hvtargid=pla-421904636793&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=96091094877&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=420378773038&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5006317882491416272&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1005424&hvtargid=pla-421904636793
		

Necesitas o haces uno, es sencillo si tienes los materiales(como en todo, con buena herramientas es todo más fácil) y  lubricando bien, el eje, para que el rodamiento no friccione mucho con el eje(se gripe) podrás sacarlo con mayor facilidad
Advertencia..... Cuidado con las tapas, suelen ser de aluminio o de hierro colado( por ser tan vieja) se pueden agrietar y ya no te servirán, por descentrar el asiento del rodamiento
Un saludo


----------



## fabioosorio (Ago 28, 2022)

Peroooo.... para qué va a desarmar el motor? Lubrique los bujes y póngalo a funcionar.

El motor se desarma si está quemado o hay que cambiar bujes.


----------



## ranixon (Ago 28, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Peroooo.... para qué va a desarmar el motor? Lubrique los bujes y póngalo a funcionar.
> 
> El motor se desarma si está quemado o hay que cambiar bujes.


Es que ni se si hay que cambiarlos o solo lubricar, y ya que estoy desarmandolo quiero ver si esta todo en orden.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 28, 2022)

Venga *ranixon*, di que SI. Todo sea por la ciencia


----------



## fabioosorio (Ago 28, 2022)

Me hace acordar cuando era preadolescente y desarmaba , no podía armar, lo agarraba a martillazos, defomaba las tapas, perdía los tornillos y mi viejo se comía el broncón.... y chau venti.


----------



## ranixon (Ene 3, 2023)

Bueno, revivo esto. Como no me anime a desarmar más porque tenia que comprar la herramienta esa, se la lleve a alguien que hace bobinados de motores. Me dice que el bobinado del motor está en corto y hay que bobinar de vuelta. ¿Que dicén?


----------



## analogico (Ene 3, 2023)

ranixon dijo:


> Bueno, revivo esto. Como no me anime a desarmar más porque tenia que comprar la herramienta esa, se la lleve a alguien que hace bobinados de motores. Me dice que el bobinado del motor está en corto y hay que bobinar de vuelta. ¿Que dicén?


La herramienta esa es para sacar rodamientos, para desarmar el motor no se necesitan herramientas especiales


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 3, 2023)

ranixon dijo:


> . ¿Que dicén?


Pues que si se dedica a ello y dice que hay rebobinar porque está en corto, pues será así. 
Lástima que aquí hace años que desaparecieron los que se dedicaban a bobina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2023)

ranixon dijo:


> Bueno, revivo esto. Como no me anime a desarmar más porque tenia que comprar la herramienta esa, se la lleve a alguien que hace bobinados de motores. Me dice que el bobinado del motor está en corto y hay que bobinar de vuelta. ¿Que dicén?



Que saques tus cuentas , la reparación vs. uno nuevo.


----------



## DMLUNA (Ene 3, 2023)

analogico dijo:


> Ya lubricaste los bujes ?


Nooooo lubrique los bujes, la mayoría de los ventiladores tienen bujes de bronce sinterizados, o sea trabajan en seco, le pones aceite,y se arruinan, el aceite en el eje hace que se adhiera toda la mugre del ambiente, polvo, pelos etc, limpia el eje con thinner o alcohol, buje nuevo y chau problema mecánico, el eléctrico es otra cosa ...


----------



## unmonje (Ene 3, 2023)

ranixon dijo:


> Bueno, revivo esto. Como no me anime a desarmar más porque tenia que comprar la herramienta esa, se la lleve a alguien que hace bobinados de motores. Me dice que el bobinado del motor está en corto y hay que bobinar de vuelta. ¿Que dicén?


Aqui en CABA- Argentina,   todavia quedan algunos lugares donde bobinan motores,sobre todo los grandes, pero no sabemos donde usted vive.
El ventilador ese parece viejo, si usted le tiene mucho cariño, como para ponerse en gastos y hacerlo reparar, adelante con el bobinado.
Los ventiladores nuevos no son tan caros y el bobinado no es TAN barato. Usted tendrá que sopesar ambos aspectos.
El mayor problema que le veo a esto, es que usted parece que TOCA DE OIDO, es decir que, tiene poca o ninguna experiencia en esto parece y eso le resta posibilidades  de exito.
Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Ene 4, 2023)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Nooooo lubrique los bujes, la mayoría de los ventiladores tienen bujes de bronce sinterizados, o sea trabajan en seco, le pones aceite,y se arruinan, el aceite en el eje hace que se adhiera toda la mugre del ambiente, polvo, pelos etc, limpia el eje con thinner o alcohol, buje nuevo y chau problema mecánico, el eléctrico es otra cosa ...


Disculpe que me meta... los *bujes sinterizados* NO trabajan *en seco*, eso es un error.
Fabriqué y programé máquinas que controlaban el horneado de objetos y  *bujes sinterizados* y paso a describir su formación y propósito.

1-Se toma una lingote de bronce compacto u otro material necesario.
2-Se lo calienta en un crisol hasta licuarse a cerca de 1100 grados C
3- Este bronce, se lo arroja al vacio en un  hilo muy fino de colada, desde lo alto de la batea de fundición, protegido a su vez, por una cortina de agua a 25 C en derredor de este hilo que cáe.
4- El hilo de fundición, pega contra unas aspas de acero de una turbina, la que destruye el hilo y lo arroja contra la cortina de agua,.
5- La gota fundida de bronce entra en contacto con la cortina a 25 C y colapsa a manera de polvo en el piso donde se junta el material de bronce.
6- Una vez frio, con el polvo de bronce, se alimenta una matriz de acero a la milésima, que inmediatamente recibe de una prenza, un punzón de varias toneladas, dejando un esbozo de una pieza de bronce sin templar.
7- Se lo hornea, quedando las piezas sinterizadas, es decir , con poros internos, por donde el aceite pueda fluir, sin necesidad de desarmar el aquipo, a travez de un alemite.
Espero lo entienda. Saludos   👇


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 4, 2023)

​Están en Gerli, Avellaneda, Prov.de Buenos Aires, República Argentina.


----------



## DMLUNA (Ene 4, 2023)

unmonje dijo:


> Disculpe que me meta... los *bujes sinterizados* NO trabajan *en seco*, eso es un error.
> Fabriqué y programé máquinas que controlaban el horneado de objetos y  *bujes sinterizados* y paso a describir su formación y propósito.
> 
> 1-Se toma una lingote de bronce compacto u otro material necesario.
> ...


Se entendió perfectamente, a lo mejor yo me expliqué mal, a veces las personas sin saberlo le ponen un litro de aceite al eje del ventilador, con las malas consecuencias que expuse antes, solo deben poner una gotita de aceite ,pero no sobre el eje,sino en la arandela de fieltro, esa arandela es la que se encarga de ir lubricando el eje paulatinamente.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 5, 2023)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293670​Están en Gerli, Avellaneda, Prov.de Buenos Aires, República Argentina.


Buenísimo el dato !!
En el OESTE, hay otra de larga trayectoria creo que se llamaba  SINTERCAL SA por MORON, seguramente puede haber mas datos en la red.
Hace varios años que no la frecuento, pero seguro que estan porque, no hay muchas opciones en ese ramo crítico. 

Olvidé decir que el horneado final,  se suele realizar en un *horno especial* de *admósfera controlada*, alternado el punto de rocio, si el clima reinante no fuera el conveniente.
Todo el aire que ingresa a ese horno DEBE ser tratado por un equipo aparte, que luego lo insufla al horno, para que el templado sea el correcto, ya que el nivel de humedad es crítico y afecta los puntos de trabajo y relajación de los metales.


----------



## ranixon (Ene 6, 2023)

Bueno, finalizando el tema, se nos hizo muy caro, ya con el precio me compro un ventilador nuevo. Quizás algun dia, con tiempo libre, vea de hacerlo yo, pero nada a corto plazo. 

Tengo un par de cosas más a revisar, asi que volveré.



Rorschach dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293670​Están en Gerli, Avellaneda, Prov.de Buenos Aires, República Argentina.


Gracias por el aporte, veré si algun día lo reviso yo, me lo guardo


----------



## ranixon (Martes a las 11:43 AM)

Bueno, resultó ser de que se equivocó de precio (con otro ventilador más grande) y mi arreglo cuesta 12 000 en lugar de 16 000, así que lo vamos a arreglar. Cuando esté y tenga tiempo, vuelvo así termino de armarlo.


----------



## DMLUNA (Martes a las 2:42 PM)

ranixon dijo:


> Bueno, resultó ser de que se equivocó de precio (con otro ventilador más grande) y mi arreglo cuesta 12 000 en lugar de 16 000, así que lo vamos a arreglar. Cuando esté y tenga tiempo, vuelvo así termino de armarlo.


Quien te cobra $12.000? Y por hacerle que arreglo?


----------



## hellfire4 (Martes a las 6:37 PM)

El tema que el arreglo sigue costando más que uno nuevo, a menos que por un tema de valor sentimental lo valga, otra es seguir pispeando y ver si hay otro que haga el arreglo más en precio y sea indicado.







DMLUNA dijo:


> Quien te cobra $12.000? Y por hacerle que arreglo?


El rebobinado sería, un técnico que consulto de su localidad. En el mensaje nº 34 lo menciona, que lo llevo y le dijeron que necesitaba rebobinado.


----------



## unmonje (Martes a las 8:01 PM)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Quien te cobra $12.000? Y por hacerle que arreglo?


Enero 2023 -->  20 metros de cable CAT5e, listos para usar, te piden $ 5.000 pesos y el vendedor solo tiene que darse vuelta y bajarlos del estante al mostrador.
En esos términos, devanar y rebobinar un motor, ademas del costo del hilo de cobre y la certeza de que quede bien y funcional, no resulta caro, me parece.
Despues tenes los ventiladores chinos que se pagan con platos de arroz y las publicaciones de ML, que nunca tienen fecha de publicación o caducidad a precios de fantasia.


hellfire4 dijo:


> El tema que el arreglo sigue costando más que uno nuevo, a menos que por un tema de valor sentimental lo valga, otra es seguir pispeando y ver si hay otro que haga el arreglo más en precio y sea indicado.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293972
> 
> ...


Publicación antigua, anda por los 30 mil hoy en dia.


----------



## fabioosorio (Martes a las 8:53 PM)

Mil veces pongo a funcionar ese ventilador antes que comprar uno nuevo, el costo no es parámetro de comparación.


----------



## hellfire4 (Martes a las 9:57 PM)

unmonje dijo:


> Publicación antigua, anda por los 30 mil hoy en dia.



Es una publicación actual, la saque directamente de ML, chequeada que siguiera activa.









						Ventilador 3 en 1 Eiffel E-510 negro con 3 palas color  gris de  chapa, 10" de diámetro 220 V - $ 10.508,07
					

Ventilador de 3 velocidades. | Potencia de 60 W. | Ideal para refrigerar.




					www.mercadolibre.com.ar
				






Y si le doy comprar, pagaría ese mismo precio que antes mostré.



Se puede adquirir ventiladores de pie por menos de 30.000, lo investigue antes de publicarlo



El tema de la calidad, si, es otro tema a tener en cuenta, pero se pueden adquirir por menos de 30.000 nuevos. Al menos el que publique esta a ese precio de antes.



fabioosorio dijo:


> Mil veces pongo a funcionar ese ventilador antes que comprar uno nuevo, el costo no es parámetro de comparación.



¿Es debido a que es un ventilador más fornido y/o duradero y por eso valdría la pena? 
¿o se debe por un valor nostálgico?  (cuestión que respetaría también)

Normalmente cuando trato de arreglar algo o mandarlo a arreglar, procuro que el rescate no cueste más caro el collar que el perro, salvo excepciones.

Aunque pensando, si es por el tema de lo chino y ordinario, puede que si, que si es por el tema que ese otro seria mucho más duradero, lo considero válido


----------



## unmonje (Martes a las 10:25 PM)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Es una publicación actual, la saque directamente de ML, chequeada que siguiera activa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, los de esos precios, ni siquiera me arriesgo a comprarlos, duran poco, materiales muy bajos.
Los 12 ventiladores que tengo, por diferentes motivos, ninguno baja de 5 años a 30 años de uso.
Los electrodomésticos no los compro a distancia, voy y los retiro en persona y en el momento.
Cuando vas a los negocios los precios, suben sensiblemente, pero es preferible siempre.


----------



## hellfire4 (Martes a las 10:27 PM)

unmonje dijo:


> No, los de esos precios, ni siquiera me arriesgo a comprarlos, duran poco, materiales muy bajos.
> Los 12 ventiladores que tengo, por diferentes motivos, ninguno baja de 5 años a 30 años de uso.
> Los electrodomésticos no los compro a distancia, voy y los retiro en persona y en el momento.



Estamos, bueno, esa es otra cuestión, ahora si nos entendemos 

No todos podemos darnos ese lujo, lamentablemente  , en mi caso me guste o no me guste, a veces tengo que adquirir las cosas por ML, adquirí no hace mucho un motor de aspiradora nuevo Sanyo, y en la ciudad un motor rondaba unos 7000 pesos más caro y peor (sí, espera sentado, pensé cuando hablaba con el técnico XD).

O sea, o no consigo lo que busco o me quieren matar mal (a veces hay suerte y zafo), lo mismo cuando adquirí el pulverizador para sacarle el sarro al calefón, que habría pagado casi el doble por uno peor acá -nombrado en el tema de como armar un aparato para sacarle el sarro al calefón, que al final no era posible, sino más bien hacer uno a modo preventivo-.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Martes a las 11:34 PM)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Es debido a que es un ventilador más fornido y/o duradero y por eso valdría la pena?
> ¿o se debe por un valor nostálgico?


He visto de esos ventiladores de marca Rosario, de industria argentina y son realmente buenos... llevan años funcionando sin hacerles prácticamente ninguna clase de mantenimiento. Yo repararla un ventilador de esos antes de comprar uno nuevo. Quizá por mi tendencia a la acumulación y por la idea de que esos productos estaban hechos para durar... y también por un poquito de nostalgia.
Si es un tema de bujes, en casas donde se adquieren repuestos de electrodomésticos pueden adquirirse. Hay una casa en zona de Quilmes donde adquirí varios bujes de bronce para ese tipo de motores, en calle Lamadrid.
Si es un tema de bobinados, es cuestión de averiguar al menos otro precio alternativo (pienso) como para poder comparar.
En la calle Luis Saenz Peña 239, casi Alsina (CABA) está el taller de bobinados Fillat. Solía retirar de allí los sobrantes de cobre que les quedaban y sé que bobinaban toda clase de motores.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jueves a las 6:57 PM)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Yo repararla un ventilador de esos antes de comprar uno nuevo.



Si, en eso coincido plenamente, yo cuando rescate el Morris encontrado en la calle, fue por un lado fue un ahorro aún cuando ese ventilador pinta que no sea de los más duraderos, pero salió bastante bien y vino como anillo al dedo para estos calores. 
También soy partidario de arreglar y/o recuperar.


----------

